# utility costs/ how much?



## Chrisles (Aug 23, 2011)

hi ,
I'd be really grateful if anyone could tell me how much I should expect to pay for utilities per month for a small house of about 70-85 sq. mtrs in the Southern Peloponnese during the months March to June.
thanks


----------



## seaskys (Sep 28, 2011)

About 85 euro for 2 months, depending on what you plug in, if you use AC , washing machine
etc. it might be a bit more. I have washer, dryer, dish washer, and 18000btu AC, PC and BIG fridge and stove my bill is 110-120 for 2 months.


----------

